# Watermelon Give You energy.



## Giancarlo (Feb 22, 2012)

Does the watermelon or other emulsifier give you the full nutrient benefits plus the fiber and energy.My family doctor recommend me it is good for health.Is it true?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow,.....
I had read your post.Its very good point.watermelon is the best for good energy
and fitness. Specially it is best for diabetes patient.Thanks a lot.


----------



## jhonson (Jun 30, 2012)

Watermelon is concentrated with b-vitamins. B-vitamins are responsible for alot of our body's energy production.This means eating watermelon can give us substantial energy.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All,
Watermelon is great source of vitamin A, B and C, electrolytes sodium, potassium and maximum concentrations of lycopene. Watermelon is great anti oxidant and prevents from prostate cancer, heart disease, muscular degeneration, night blindness. Watermelon is low in calories and gives us energy.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 4, 2012)

Giancarlo said:


> Does the watermelon or other emulsifier give you the full nutrient benefits plus the fiber and energy.My family doctor recommend me it is good for health.Is it true?



I love watermelon. I say eat up. It certainly cant hurt any. High in VIT C and anti oxidants.


----------



## oyea90 (Aug 13, 2012)

Eating watermelon can aid your body by improving the defences of your immune system. Also,  for men looking to increase their libido in a natural way, consuming fresh watermelons may do the trick.


----------



## hj11jason (Aug 14, 2012)

I’d eat watermelon even if doesn't have benefits. I love it.


----------



## zipka (Aug 15, 2012)

hj11jason said:


> I’d eat watermelon even if doesn't have benefits. I love it.



ditto


----------



## dvda (Aug 23, 2012)

Curtis said:


> Hi All,
> Watermelon is great source of vitamin A, B and C, electrolytes sodium, potassium and maximum concentrations of lycopene. Watermelon is great anti oxidant and prevents from prostate cancer, heart disease, muscular degeneration, night blindness. Watermelon is low in calories and gives us energy.



Good info.


----------

